# I think I know this person...



## El Pescador (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nyc/3518036575.html


----------



## mainaman (Feb 13, 2013)

hahahaha


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

mwahhhaaahhaaaahhhaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 13, 2013)

Wonder how many bartenders are going to given that line now lol. 

Funny read


----------



## The hekler (Feb 13, 2013)

Craigslist really is good for something besides finding "companionship" on a cold night.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 13, 2013)

Outstanding. And I thought my crop dusting count was good... This guy has me beat by a mile...


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 13, 2013)

That is one of the most absurd (yet funny) things I have read in some time. The thing is, the person thought about it at length. 

I still remember the vagina couch in the Craigslist greatest hits. You find some gems on that board.

k. 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/540076210.html


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 13, 2013)

It is good to have goals in life


----------



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2013)

He must have a good system. Thirty seven successful strikes in three months is pretty efficient considering the alphabetical order, days off, and timing. It must have taken a lot of planning and forethought.


----------



## tkern (Feb 13, 2013)

I copied and pasted this link to a bunch of other cooks. Definitely reminds me of quite of few people I worked with.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 14, 2013)

Methodical, creative, organized, able to fart with total impunity. All attributes of a great Chef. 

I pictured Eric Ripert whilst reading.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 14, 2013)

I've heard of synesthesia with regards to music, but not farts. Hubby and I agree that the colors are right on, tho.


----------

